# 3D stinger transition



## ElDonad (Jun 6, 2021)

ElDonad submitted a new resource:

3D stinger transition - A 3D transition between scenes, with custom video support



> A little experimental plugin aimed at generating 3D transitions. Currently only one transition is available and working, although the plugin is a bit quirky, it will definitively be improved in the future ! (also this is my first OBS related project, so lot of stuff to learn and overcome...)
> 
> *How to use :*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ElDonad (Jun 26, 2021)

ElDonad updated 3D stinger transition with a new update entry:

Custom JSON microcode



> The transformation can now be controlled via inputting a JSON formatted text that describes the movement. Sample below :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## awrebels (Aug 14, 2021)

This is so dope. Was accomplishing a similar thing with a two pc setup and a lot of obs command line script stuff. This is WAY cleaner. Excited for further updates!


----------



## ElDonad (Sep 4, 2021)

ElDonad updated 3D stinger transition with a new update entry:

First release candidate !



> *First release candidate*​
> Lots of changes since the last release, beginning with the addition of a new mode of movement description : interpolation ! Instead of describing the scene's movement as a stack of transforms, the scene's position is recorded x times each frame (depending on the chosen resolution), and the OBS plugin uses this data to approximate the best it can the scene's actual position during the transition.
> 
> Also, the blender plugin is out...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

